# E4OD tranny and transfer case question



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Any Ford techs wanna jump on this one....?
My 02 F350 V10, 70K...manual transfer case not the electronic
When shifting from 4H to 4L instead of the "normal" click I am now really feeling the "gear" and it's grinding/popping HARD. 
The tranny is in neutral ...
It is also happening when going back to 4H...

Makes me nervous that I'm gonna break something..

Tranny has been serviced...

Is something in the tranny not disengaging when I shift to neutral ?
Is it a transfer case issue? Linkage? Occasionally will fall out of 4L...

Can something be adjusted? 

Any help is appreciated! Someone wanna have a phone chat about it? I'm on the east coast.


Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why can't you just leave it in 4hi? 
I can count on one hand how many times I've put it in 4lo. 

Usually feeling the gear means that the internals aren't slowing down or stopping. 
When it's coming out of lo, what speeds are you going


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

transfer case problem, not trans problem. 
and you have a 4R100 trans, not an E4OD. 
the last year for the E4OD was 97.


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Diesel: I always plow drives or lots in 4Lo..was way I learned...always works..I run a 9/6 XV with a spreader..truck has 373's , needs the low range otherwise it's spinning tires


TJ: thx for tranny clarification..can you tell I'm not a wrench turner? Is it repairable or is it a replacement? Run it till it pops?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have excessive wear on shift fork. Try going into 4L when in park, this will keep the transfer case gears from spinning while you shift. Use tranny neutral position to go from 4L to 4H.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so if you are not a wrench turner, then who turns the wrenches for you? you really need to go see that person. i don't understand what "feeling the gear means". sounds like something you have to see/feel/hear to understand what you are trying to explain. a transfer case is kind of important. i'm sure your mechanic would also advise never to "run it til it pops". if he does, find a new mechanic....

and there is absolutely no reason for a v10 truck with 3.73 rear gears to do all its plowing in low range. for the occasional 2 foot wet, heavy snow, then yes. otherwise i'm sure some of your transfer case problems are caused by your abnormally high engagement of high/low range - and that's assuming you are shifting it properly.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Dublin Plow;1918232 said:


> Any Ford techs wanna jump on this one....?
> My 02 F350 V10, 70K...manual transfer case not the electronic
> When shifting from 4H to 4L instead of the "normal" click I am now really feeling the "gear" and it's grinding/popping HARD.
> The tranny is in neutral ...
> ...


Low range is for TORQUE ONLY. It has NOTHING to do with whether or not you spin tires. It is used/intended for when either A) you are moving extreme amount of weight. B) you want a VERY SLOW (creep) ground speed for traversing slopes or rough terrain while off road. If you are spinning tires when plowing, you need to A) replace tires, B) add weight or C) lighten your right foot. As was stated by someone else, you shouldn't need 4 low unless you are plowing REALLY deep/wet snow.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Dublin Plow;1918354 said:


> Diesel: I always plow drives or lots in 4Lo..was way I learned...always works..I runj a 9/6 XV with a spreader..truck has 373's , needs the low range otherwise it's spinning tires
> 
> TJ: thx for tranny clarification..can you tell I'm not a wrench turner? Is it repairable or is it a replacement? Run it till it pops?


4LO to plow.. i barely use 4wd in my 550 in any condition of snow with a 9.6 with wings... no wonder your hearing sounds your drive train is screaming for Mersey.... wow


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Hysert;1926582 said:


> 4LO to plow.. i barely use 4wd in my 550 in any condition of snow with a 9.6 with wings... no wonder your hearing sounds your drive train is screaming for Mersey.... wow


same here. i will lock the hubs, but 99.9% of the time the t-case stays in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

tjctransport;1926597 said:


> same here. i will lock the hubs, but 99.9% of the time the t-case stays in 2 wheel drive.


Im still lmao on this one....


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Dublin Plow;1918232 said:


> Any Ford techs wanna jump on this one....?
> My 02 F350 V10, 70K...manual transfer case not the electronic
> When shifting from 4H to 4L instead of the "normal" click I am now really feeling the "gear" and it's grinding/popping HARD.
> The tranny is in neutral ...
> ...


Agree with everyone else on very limited use/need to plow in 4 low.But to answer your question; try coming to complete stop, go to "PARK" first, then "NEUTRAL", then shift your manually operated transfer case from 4 hi to 4 low. I also had the gear mashing I think your referring to until I used this procedure. Reverse procedure to go back to 4 hi. Operate this control monthly to keep linkage freed-up. I used this procedure on 2005 F-350 diesel with the manual shifting transfer case. Good luck!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Hysert;1926603 said:


> Im still lmao on this one....


why? what is so funny about it? 
i know how to drive, and only put it in 4 wheel if i need the extra traction. unless i am pushing up a hill i have no need for 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

tjctransport;1926965 said:


> why? what is so funny about it?
> i know how to drive, and only put it in 4 wheel if i need the extra traction. unless i am pushing up a hill i have no need for 4 wheel drive.


Not u dude the original post... im still laughing about it


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Hysert;1926966 said:


> Not u dude the original post... im still laughing about it


oh. ok. Thumbs Up


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

I am assuming you dont have an excessive idle due to vacuum leak . This and attempting transfer case shift without a warmed up unit can cause centrifugal apply and or clutch drag in the trans which can cause the output shaft to turn with greater than usual force in neutral causing grinding in the transfer case while shifting.Also make sure your front hubs are really locked not broken, trying to shift ranges with the rear and front shafts going 2 different speeds doesnt help.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

worn teeth on the synchro in the t-case, wrong fluid in the t-case.


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to those that gave real advice. Fluid changed..was real bad probably because of my over-use of 4hi and 4lo..will be an annual thing now. And FWIW..I do not live in the flat lands, nor in the land of endless asphalt. More is gravel than asphalt and much of it is steep, loaders and pushers get the flats. 
The new procedure to get between 4hi and 4lo coupled with the fluid change seems to work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dublin Plow;1931030 said:


> Thanks to those that gave real advice..


Stop complaining about the help ya got, as it was FREE>


----------

